# April Photo of the Month???



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

I didn't see a thread, but wanted to submit mine if there's a contest!


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

The photo of the month contest isn't in a thread, it's on the right hand side of the main page. It's in the voting stage.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Enter here: http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php

Entries are accepted from the 1st through the 15th and voting is from the 16th to the end of every month.


----------



## tezi (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful fish though


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

Hallyx said:


> Enter here: http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php
> 
> Entries are accepted from the 1st through the 15th and voting is from the 16th to the end of every month.


Thx!!!


----------

